# Carlton SP4012 /33HP Kubota V SP5014 TRX /33HP Kubota Stump Grinder



## abbeystump (Oct 30, 2014)

Carlton SP4012 /33HP Kubota V SP5014 TRX /33HP Kubota Stump Grinder
I have run a old Carlton 2500 _Kohler 27hp _.I was looking at a upgrade and the SP7015 Stump Grinder is too big for the work I do.I have considered a Carlton SP4012 /33HP or 44HP for more power BUT my dealer told me the SP5014 TRX 33HP is the way to go.He mentioned the 44HP is top heavy and the 33HP better all round .
Given the SP4012 / Kubota V SP5014 TRX Kubota with same size motor with similar price which way to go? What will the SP 5014 do the 4012 cant?Is the track system proven reliable ?
Cheers Eamonn


----------



## Creeker (Oct 30, 2014)

G'day Eamon, after 6+ yrs with a 4012 (belt/bearing machine) if I was looking again I'd check out the Bandit with the Hydraulic motor drive on
the grinding wheel.

The belts and bearings on the 4012 are an absolute pita and probably the dearest maintenance area on the machine. I haven't seen the
hyd/Bandit work but would like to see how they go. One of the US grinders posted about them on the Large Equip forum a while back, he liked it.

To answer yr Q, the 5014 has a sweep of 10" more, now that would be handy as I'm doing 40" ++ stumps all the time. Don't need the depth so much.

The new 5014 ? dunno......looks a little high, maybe unstable, not as bigger footprint regards length (by the look of it tracks are round 1.4 to 1.5m) as the wheeled 4012. Lot of weight out the front. Soft ground wouldn't be a problem with the tracks, would turning chop up lawns ?

*Definitely* get the cordless remote whatever you buy, improves safety and operator efficiency.

The 33hp Kubota is a very good motor, mine does 3.2l / hr working flat out......tested just recently and can take on the biggest stumps you'll
find.


----------



## marne (Oct 30, 2014)

I haven't operated the 5014 yet but saw it on a show.
To me it seemed tippy and too short, with tracks u will often tear your customers lawn, I got a light excavator with tracks, 800kg only and I always can't believe how rude the tracks are to lawn, even with such a lightweigt on em.

An advantage you have with tracks is an unlimited sweep arc.
But when I think of the holes I dig with my 252, which I easily cross after grinding and imagine I had to go through these with a footprint like the 5014 ...

Even with not having used them I would go with an 4012 44HP and RC, if it has to be a carlton.
An RG45 seems most interesting in that class and is on the top of my list.


----------



## Stump Grinder52 (Oct 30, 2014)

abbeystump said:


> Carlton SP4012 /33HP Kubota V SP5014 TRX /33HP Kubota Stump Grinder
> I have run a old Carlton 2500 _Kohler 27hp _.I was looking at a upgrade and the SP7015 Stump Grinder is too big for the work I do.I have considered a Carlton SP4012 /33HP or 44HP for more power BUT my dealer told me the SP5014 TRX 33HP is the way to go.He mentioned the 44HP is top heavy and the 33HP better all round .
> Given the SP4012 / Kubota V SP5014 TRX Kubota with same size motor with similar price which way to go? What will the SP 5014 do the 4012 cant?Is the track system proven reliable ?
> Cheers Eamonn
> View attachment 376588


----------



## Stump Grinder52 (Oct 30, 2014)

I recently purchased a 4012 with a 33hp Kubota, Sandvic wheel, all wheel drive,wired and wireless remote,and a scraper blade in June,[used machine 429 HRS.] which replaced my Carlton 2500 4 with 700 Greenteeth,it also had a 27 hp Kohler.It's twice as fast,burns about the same amount of fuel, 1 gal.per hr.,had to get used to the wireless remote,but now it's rock and roll.That motor really has torque,as mentioned you really have to grease those jackshaft and grinding wheel[linkbelt ]bearings,if working all day ,i'll do them at least twice.Looked at the 5014 to short/top heavy with the Kubota and more than i wanted to spend for that type of machine.


----------



## Creeker (Oct 31, 2014)

The 4012 would be very nice with an extra 11hp (to 44hp) from my 33hp when grinding.

As it is the 33hp machine requires the multi V belt to be quite tight or it slips, the tighter it is the more stress on the main shaft bearings.

The multi V belt will have to be even tighter to handle the 44hp and that could be a problem - just my thoughts.

Just to mention, a business near Nowra, NSW is offering a greenteeth sharpening service, found him on ebay. $5 / tooth & you pay
freight each way.

SG52, sounds like a very handy machine, would like a blade on mine thats for sure.


----------



## Creeker (Oct 31, 2014)

Never been a fan of RG gear and wouldn't ever buy it, the local opposition has a RG50 or similiar, spends half its time broken down.

With this bias in mind (   ) I checked out the RG45 site at............ http://www.raycomfg.com/products/stump-cutters/rg45-super-jr.html ........... to see what they are about.

Now without having seen one the following leaps out as problem areas, the sort of stuff you find out after you bought it -

1/ The screen, surely they come without that if its a remote wireless unit, what an abomination of a thing that would restrict access in a lot of my jobs, doesn't appear to fold down and at 72" high wouldn't fit thru' some car ports and garages to get into back yards.

2/ The rubber chip deflector behind the wheel, the pic shows it touching on the drive duals, it would wear out going in reverse, what happens when you go forward, does it fold up and jam above the wheels. Poor design !

3/ The grinding wheel mounts, they look light and IMO not up to the business of holding onto that big heavy wheel, with the sideways pressures that is an area that HAS to be robust and able to stand up to daily grinding situations.

4/ The steel main frame downstream of the grinding wheel, between the rear duals, would appear to restrict chip entry, it would then build up closer to the grinding wheel and in bigger stumps require extra shoveling to get it out of the way. Particularly when doing stumps down deep, say over 10".

5/ Removing the outside dual, it appears to need the two nuts unscrewed for at least 3". Now thats gotta be fun just to get thru' a gate and the thread is exposed to contamination from dust. dirt etc. Very poor design IMO.

Overall I get the impression the RG45 is made to LOOK flash and has eye catching bits like the wide tready tyres and thick grinding wheel, but is not all that strongly built compared to the Carlton grinders.

None of them are ideal, but some grinders are better designed and built than others.

Just some thoughts, raining here today, inside and bludging


----------



## Stump Grinder52 (Oct 31, 2014)

Creeker,Never realize how handy the blade would be,it's great back filling.On your drive belt how many ribs does it have?My unit is a 08 and has six ribs, never had an issue with belt slippage in fact when i was getting used to the wireless remote i stall it a few times which i'm not proud of.My 2500 4 ran green teeth and had a 4 rib belt and belt had to be tight to avoid slippage and once it started to slip you had to address it soon or it would glaze then it seemed no matter tight it was you would get a squeal out of it in a hard pull,but maybe the pulleys were getting worn.


----------



## Creeker (Oct 31, 2014)

Six ribs '08 also), the optimum is just tight enough to do away with squealing, but not place undue pressure on the bearings. 

I think that a grinder wheel mounted blade is also available, ever seen one ?


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 2, 2014)

Regarding the stability of the SP5014TRX of all the youtube clips none are using the trax extended width wise! I will ring up a few owners next week and get there view.Have been quoted $37,000 for the 33HP SP5014TRX .
Cheers


----------



## Creeker (Nov 2, 2014)

Can you extend them for width Eamonn ?

37 is less than the SP4012 in 2008.


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 2, 2014)

34 inch to 50 inch.





https://www.facebook.com/pages/Carlton-Tree-Equipment/134518276558848


----------



## Creeker (Nov 2, 2014)

Aahhh, very good


----------



## Alu (Nov 2, 2014)

I like the looks of the 5014, here in Norway it is normaly setup with the 44td kubota engiene. Siriously want one, and looking for stumps to evaporate!


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 3, 2014)

Creeker said:


> Aahhh, very good



Had some feedback from a 5014 TRX owner.He thinks the machine is Great and more productive then his old SP4012.The trax goes through mud where his SP4012 would bog in.Great for tight access and use of boards when working on upmarket customers lawns.Regarding being top heavy and stable you take care and not a issue.He sometimes lowers the scraper to tilt up the machine to get extra cutting depth.The expandable trax is a NEW option and adds $2000 to the price of the machine.
Talking to the dealer expandable trax 44HP kubota wireless remote takes the price over $40,000 where a second hand 7015 may be more productive and better value?Might have to fly down to Melbourne to see what Red Roo have on offer.


----------



## Stump Grinder52 (Nov 3, 2014)

Abbeystump,I was in the situation or thought process last summer,I looked for six months up and down the east coast[live in mass.] for a decent SP7015 with wired or wireless remote and a Sandvic wheel,very hard to find a good used machine.Most looked like they were run hard and put away wet,cutter wheel bearings and jackshaft bearings shot with under thousand hrs.Most of the stumps i ground are 5ft and under, yes i would like to have a 50 or 70 degree swing but i get by.I grind till the wheels hit the stump,back it up,give it down pressure,swing it over and resume grinding.The Sandvic wheel really sheers the wood.


----------



## hartbilt (Nov 20, 2014)

Creeker said:


> Six ribs '08 also), the optimum is just tight enough to do away with squealing, but not place undue pressure on the bearings.
> 
> I think that a grinder wheel mounted blade is also available, ever seen one ?


They did have optional boom mounted pusher blades, I've also made several custom ones on all ranges of Carlton grinders myself.


----------



## Creeker (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks hartbilt, wonder if anyone has a pic of a boom mounted push blade ?


----------



## hartbilt (Nov 20, 2014)

Ask and you shall receive...this is the Carlton slip on version, at Alexander Equipment we'd make custom flip up ones.


----------



## Creeker (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks very much hartbilt, looks quite simple in the pics. 

Now a custom flip up one would be even better as no fitting ea. use.

Apols for changing direction of thread a bit Eamonn, hoping this blade discussion is of interest.


----------

